
Debian will probably get PPAs - mkesper
Alexander Wirt (formorer) mentioned at MiniDebConfHamburg (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.debian.org&#x2F;DebianEvents&#x2F;de&#x2F;2019&#x2F;MiniDebConfHamburg#talk_schedule_v1.0.1) that there probably will be the possibility of creating Debian PPAs soon.<p>Watch from about 39min20s onward:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;meetings-archive.debian.net&#x2F;pub&#x2F;debian-meetings&#x2F;2019&#x2F;miniconf-hamburg&#x2F;lightning_talks_demos.webm
======
thedevindevops
Personal Package Archive (PPA)
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Package_Archives](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Package_Archives))

------
samuraiseoul
I don't have time to watch that right now but I wonder if this has anything to
do with Crostini on Chromebooks running Debian?

